# Extreme Balancing, Lethal Drop in Norway



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

What a gyp! There WAS no lethal drop! 

I'm VERY disappointed!


----------



## Anne (Nov 15, 2013)

Extreme insanity!!!  I couldn't even stand up there; yikes!!!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

No way!  Ain't goin' near that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> What a gyp! There WAS no lethal drop!
> 
> I'm VERY disappointed!



Not into snuff films Sifu.


----------

